# Camporella



## Pincopallino (2 Febbraio 2021)

Ci andate ancora? E l’ultima volta quand’e stata?


----------



## ologramma (2 Febbraio 2021)

anche s ho la mia bella età  dieci anni  ti può consolare?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> anche s ho la mia bella età  dieci anni  ti può consolare?


In auto e in campagna ha sempre il suo bel perché...


----------



## ladyred (3 Febbraio 2021)

sì


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Febbraio 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> sì


Dai racconta Lady...su un po di verve....


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> sì


Poi come è finita quella storia a 3 ?


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Poi come è finita quella storia a 3 ?


Tutti sui sedili dietro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci andate ancora? E l’ultima volta quand’e stata?


Ho un brutto ricordo, mi ha punto un ragno sulla coscia , il giorno dopo avevo il febbrone


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Febbraio 2021)

Al ragno è’ andata sicuramente peggio. Sara‘ morto il giorno dopo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Può essere che sia morto schiacciato anche immediatamente, chissà


----------



## ladyred (4 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Poi come è finita quella storia a 3 ?


siamo stati solo noi due


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> siamo stati solo noi due


Tu sei già un regalo per lui, non serve altro.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> siamo stati solo noi due


Temo che non ce lo diresti.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che non ce lo diresti.


Ma fino adesso Lady non ha temuto le critiche. Fatte per il suo bene.


----------



## ladyred (4 Febbraio 2021)

No,no... avevo anche pensato di accettare per un poco, ma poi mi ha scritto lui dicendo che saremmo stati soli etc. quindi non si è più parlato di quello.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2021)

ladyred ha detto:


> No,no... avevo anche pensato di accettare per un poco, ma poi mi ha scritto lui dicendo che saremmo stati soli etc. quindi non si è più parlato di quello.


Perché essere soli questa volta ha riabilitato quella specie di relazione che avete?


----------



## Foglia (4 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché essere soli questa volta ha riabilitato quella specie di relazione che avete?


Non c'era nulla da riabilitare. Mi sembra che a @ladyred la situazione sia comunque chiara. Sarà stata l'altra amica di lui a tirarsi indietro, magari sfumata l'ipotesi di poter essere ospitata a casa. Lui non ha fatto altro che adattarsi


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non c'era nulla da riabilitare. Mi sembra che a @ladyred la situazione sia comunque chiara. Sarà stata l'altra amica di lui a tirarsi indietro, magari sfumata l'ipotesi di poter essere ospitata a casa. Lui non ha fatto altro che adattarsi


Ma lei è semplicemente una donna a disposizione GRATIS


----------



## Foglia (4 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei è semplicemente una donna a disposizione GRATIS


Embè certo. Indubbiamente non mi sembra che lui sia interessato ad altro. Non l'ho mai sentita parlare, che so, di una cena, di un cinema, o che altro. Ne' di gran discorsi tra di loro. Questo  (minimo) deve avercelo che manco Rocco  .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè certo. Indubbiamente non mi sembra che lui sia interessato ad altro. Non l'ho mai sentita parlare, che so, di una cena, di un cinema, o che altro. Ne' di gran discorsi tra di loro. Questo  (minimo) deve avercelo che manco Rocco  .


Triste comunque


----------



## Foglia (4 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Triste comunque


Non so che dire. Se non che credo che le sia evidente il tipo di relazione.
E comunque nessuno la costringe


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei è semplicemente una donna a disposizione GRATIS


La differenza con quelle che si fanno pagare è che a lei piace, quindi è vero anche il contrario.
Ovvero che pure lui è funzionale a lei.
Se va bene a loro, va bene a tutti.
A mio parere, in maniera razionale, bisognerebbe sempre cercare il meglio possibile per sé, ma non è detto che quel meglio si trovi facilmente.
E soddisfi appieno.
Il fatto è che quando vivi nel presente le situazioni non hai né la capacità di giudizio di chi le vede da fuori né quella che potresti avere in una fase successiva della vita, quando ti viene da pensare "ma quanti anni ho perso dietro a uno stronzo qualsiasi".
E anche lì, nel presente non è mai uno stronzo qualsiasi.



Foglia ha detto:


> Embè certo. Indubbiamente non mi sembra che lui sia interessato ad altro. Non l'ho mai sentita parlare, che so, di una cena, di un cinema, o che altro. Ne' di gran discorsi tra di loro. Questo  (minimo) deve avercelo che manco Rocco  .


Ti dirò, la parte relativa al cinema in cui per forza ti tocca andare a vedere un film che spesso da solo non considereresti mai è proprio quella più noiosa di qualsiasi relazione. Quella del sesso la più divertente. Sempre. Se funziona quella c'è la gran parte della relazione.
Se manca quella, di cinema e cena non te ne fai nulla.



Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ci andate ancora? E l’ultima volta quand’e stata?


La mia auto di prima aveva i vetri neri. 
Un'auto sprecata.
Su questa non li ho fatti più mettere.


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti dirò, la parte relativa al cinema in cui per forza ti tocca andare a vedere un film che spesso da solo non considereresti mai è proprio quella più noiosa di qualsiasi relazione. Quella del sesso la più divertente. Sempre. Se funziona quella c'è la gran parte della relazione.
> Se manca quella, di cinema e cena non te ne fai nulla.


Il sesso è un indicatore del funzionamento di una relazione.  Se scopiamo bene insieme sono convinta che altrettanto bene ci si trovi per capire qualcosa in più dell'altro.  Che sia cena, cinema, teatro, passeggiata, passione comune o quel che vuoi. Sono occasioni di conoscenza. E per far conoscere sé.  Ma il sesso da solo puo' anche essere solo ginnastica. Senza niente togliere, è un po' riduttivo rispetto a come vedo una relazione.  A me ad esempio piace capire, godere, della testolina che ho davanti.


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Febbraio 2021)

Devo cambiare anche quella di mia moglie perché i


danny ha detto:


> La mia auto di prima aveva i vetri neri.
> Un'auto sprecata.
> Su questa non li ho fatti più mettere.


dovrei cambiare quella di mia moglie perché in teoria non potrebbe più circolare essendo una euro 3 a gasolio di 18 anni.
tuttavia riscontro che da un lato inquina, ma dall’altro lo stato mi permette di pagare l’assicurazione ed iva sulla stessa, il bollo e la revisione che passa regolarmente e mi permette anche di usare strade private a pagamento.
da qui si comprende quale sia la grande bufala delle norme anti inquinamento applicate in Europa.
se un’auto inquina, inquina sempre anche tra le 1930 e le 730, ed anche se installa il move in, quindi tu stato non mi devi permettere di assicurarla, farci la revisione e pagarci il bollo.
pertanto non la cambio, settimana scorsa hanno fermato mia moglie per un controllo e le hanno chiesto solo patente e libretto, ove 200 metri prima c’era un cartello che riporta “divieto di passaggio alle auto Diesel euro 0, 1, 2, 3”.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il sesso è un indicatore del funzionamento di una relazione.  Se scopiamo bene insieme sono convinta che altrettanto bene ci si trovi per capire qualcosa in più dell'altro.  Che sia cena, cinema, teatro, passeggiata, passione comune o quel che vuoi. Sono occasioni di conoscenza. E per far conoscere sé.  Ma il sesso da solo puo' anche essere solo ginnastica. Senza niente togliere, è un po' riduttivo rispetto a come vedo una relazione.  A me ad esempio piace capire, godere, della testolina che ho davanti.


Se è ginnastica non è scopare bene.
Il sesso non è solo mai comunque solo la scopata.
E' una sensazione che provi anche solo sfiorando l'altra persona o guardandola.
La puoi provare anche al cinema, ma, sinceramente, se puoi darle sfogo ove è possibile avere intimità maggiore (non che al cinema non ci fosse in passato gente che non faceva sesso, intendiamoci. Oggi è un po' meno frequente, però) credo sia decisamente meglio.
Poi se una donna si sente svalutata solo perché non viene anche _portata_ altrove, direi che il problema è un po' più complesso e va affrontato diversamente.
Non è detto che delle persone che hanno una potente chimica a letto riescano a divertirsi anche andando al cinema o a cena.
Io posso stare da dio con una come donna, ma considerarla uno strazio a cena. Oppure trovare insopportabili i film che guarda.
Se andiamo al cinema per vedere Ozpetek o Sorrentino già mi preparo il Malox per passare la serata.
La botta di culo capita quando c'è una fantastica chimica sessuale e allo stesso tempo una fortunatissima serie di affinità.
Altrimenti, mettiamo da parte le velleità di condivisione attività e basiamo tutto su sesso e... comunicazione.
Perché può essere altrettanto gratificante parlare, confrontarsi. A letto, in auto, dove ci pare. 
E capire quali sono i punti in comune che si possono condividere, non necessariamente cene, cinema etc etc.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Devo cambiare anche quella di mia moglie perché i
> 
> dovrei cambiare quella di mia moglie perché in teoria non potrebbe più circolare essendo una euro 3 a gasolio di 18 anni.
> tuttavia riscontro che da un lato inquina, ma dall’altro lo stato mi permette di pagare l’assicurazione ed iva sulla stessa, il bollo e la revisione che passa regolarmente e mi permette anche di usare strade private a pagamento.
> ...


Se puoi non cambiarla. Se non hai telecamere sul tragitto, non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se è ginnastica non è scopare bene.
> Il sesso non è solo mai comunque solo la scopata.
> E' una sensazione che provi anche solo sfiorando l'altra persona o guardandola.
> La puoi provare anche al cinema, ma, sinceramente, se puoi darle sfogo ove è possibile avere intimità maggiore (non che al cinema non ci fosse in passato gente che non faceva sesso, intendiamoci. Oggi è un po' meno frequente, però) credo sia decisamente meglio.
> ...


Cene, cinema etc. Sono occasioni di conoscenza.  Sicuramente si può scegliere di non averne, o pure evitarle se non si può. Sul fatto di considerare una donna uno strazio a cena, se ci tieni a scopartela non glielo dire


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cene, cinema etc. Sono occasioni di conoscenza.  Sicuramente si può scegliere di non averne, o pure evitarle se non si può. Sul fatto di considerare una donna uno strazio a cena, se ci tieni a scopartela non glielo dire


Sono occasioni di conoscenza iniziale, ma quando cominci a fare BENE sesso, vedi che conosci molto di più.
Tutti mentono sulla cena quando si rompono le palle.
Capirai che conoscenza quindi. Al limite apprendi il nome del cane e dove ha passato le vacanze l'ultima estate o nei casi più drammatici se è pro o contro il vaccino,
Il che di questi tempi può pure pregiudicare anche il dopocena...


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sono occasioni di conoscenza iniziale, ma quando cominci a fare BENE sesso, vedi che conosci molto di più.
> Tutti mentono sulla cena quando si rompono le palle.
> Capirai che conoscenza quindi. Al limite apprendi il nome del cane e dove ha passato le vacanze l'ultima estate o nei casi più drammatici se è pro o contro il vaccino,
> Il che di questi tempi può pure pregiudicare anche il dopocena...


Mizzica, però 
Ecco, se pensassi una cosa del genere di un uomo, difficilmente potrei finirci a letto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se è ginnastica non è scopare bene.
> Il sesso non è solo mai comunque solo la scopata.
> E' una sensazione che provi anche solo sfiorando l'altra persona o guardandola.
> La puoi provare anche al cinema, ma, sinceramente, se puoi darle sfogo ove è possibile avere intimità maggiore (non che al cinema non ci fosse in passato gente che non faceva sesso, intendiamoci. Oggi è un po' meno frequente, però) credo sia decisamente meglio.
> ...


Però si frequentano le persone per scoprire perché è piacevole vedere Sorrentino o ...il curling. Non è che si debba frequentare esclusivamente chi è identico a noi.


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ci andate ancora? E l’ultima volta quand’e stata?


speravo di ricominciare giorni fà ma poi il tempo è peggiorato.....


----------

